# 3D Albert Einstein



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been working on Albert in 3D for a long time now. I got quite a ways on his likeness, but I am having a hard time deciding how I want to dress. I took the mesh in to DAZ3d and rigged him this morning to see if I could find some clothes for him.

These are all they had. How about a Flash Gordon time traveler type of Einstein?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stay away from dresses and tutu's, he's a little strange looking dressed that way already... you need some slightly more rotund forms than the "male dancer" body, ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't remember Good ol' Albert ever wearing leather tights and "Puss'n'boots" style sea-farers boots, and I didn't know he had such dance moves! The face and hair are close, but I think the clothing makes him look more like General George Custer in "Puss'n'boots" style footwear.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I think Albert may have favored sweatshirts and comfy clothes whenever possible from the photos I have seen. My favorite photo/pose is the one with him sticking his tongue out. He seemed to take a casual approach to hair styling too from other photos I have seen.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg, he is a nice pear shape, but I had to trim him down to fit in that vest  
Most people don't realize that Einstein paid for his education working as a dancer at chip n dales  
SRW,,, I'm torn between and engineers overalls and hat or somesort of tweed jacket and slacks. I have decided on a seated position as trains and relativety would make him an obvious passenger on a train,,, or even an engineer.


----------

